# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  electric touches

## pujoman

Nombre: Electric Touches

Se pude comprar en: Tiendamagia

Precio: 180€

Creador: Yigal Mesika

Examinable: 200%

Dificultad: nula

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 8(ya explicare porque, pq se merece el 11) 

Efecto: Bastantes efectos relacionados con la electricidad estatica, encender bombillas, pasar la corriente a los demas, mover boligrafos...

Comentarios: a ver, el efecto en si es muy bueno, puedes hacer juegos como el clasico de mover un boligrafo en la mesa sin necesidad de soplar o de boligrafos trucados, tambien puedes realizar muchas cosas como romper un cigarrilloy de las virutas del tabaco, hacer que la propia mano del espectador al pasar por encima sin tocar...se enganxen en su mano(muy heavy). o bien mover cosas sencillas. Cual es el problema? a parte del precio(que al ser un aparato electronico no esta nada mal el precio) necesitas crear unos zapatos especiales...¿eing? a ver, el aparato va a la pantorrilla y a la suela de la zapatilla(se ve 1 trozo de cable inadvertido)a la suela de la zapatilla se tiene que enganchar una pieza(y que quede nivelado) no es muy dificil, se puede dejar alli de por vida y no molesta...esa pieza es un ""adaptador"" para meter un cable (en otras palabras, sirve para que puedas poner y quitar electric touches en qualquier sitio). el en otro zapato va un trozo de iman que es el interruptor(se acciona por imanes) si no quieres usar esto...coges un iman lo enganchas al aparato y listo..pero ojo que traes a la corriente siempre.
en definitiva, a parte de esto, (que una vez fabricado sirve de por vida), es genial, al final te acabas creyendo que tienes poderes paranormales jaja. Tambien puedes electrificar objetos y al cojerlos el espectador "picarse"(que le pase la corriente). en fin para magia mental va de maravilla...y si llueve mejor que mejor seran descargas mas potentes jaja.

saludos

----------


## truky

hola,no se si abras visto el programa de shalakabula hace unas semanas
 pero necesitaba saber si este efecto del que hablas es el que utilizo el mentalista del programa con sus invitados dandoles calambrazo encendiendo un tubo de luz y algo mas que hizo que no recuerdo ahora.
gracias adelantadas y un saludo.

----------


## pujoman

si truky, jose carlos utilizo este chisme.probare a ver si funciona con leds, que es mas pequeño y quizas mas luminoso(para hacer en magia de cerca).
Por cierto, cualquier sitio donde te toquen... les pasa la corriente(ojo a ti tb jeje)

----------


## truky

Osea que cada vez que le das una descarga a alguien tambien la notas tu?
esa parte no la sabia,y es muy fuerte tal descarga?vamos que si molesta mucho.Otra cosa,creo que lleva baterias y si asi para cuanto uso da?
Es que necesito saber lo que pueda de este articulo por que la verdad que me interesa mucho pero vamos me hecha mucho para atras el tema del precio.

----------


## BITTOR

No se si este gimmick afectara a la gente con problemas e corazon pero habra que tener cuidado cuando lo llevas y andas con papel flash, gas, metiendo gasolina y haciendo cualquier cosa que se encienda facil.; una pequeña chispa puede causarte un disgusto.

Por cierto, hace falta romper las zapatillas o zapatos? solo se puede adaptar a un zapato o zapatilla y siempre usarlo con ese zapato o zapatilla?n Es que yo un dia llevo zapatos, otro unas zapatillas, otro otras,...

----------


## Mago Habibi

Por lo que tengo entendido (me lo comentó Mariano) debes evitar hacerlo con gente con marcapasos y cosas por el estilo, embarazadas y niños.

No obstante creo, no debe ser peligroso, pues se basa en electricidad estática que es una energia que tenemos todos en nuestro cuerpo en mayor o menor medida.

No os ha pasado en alguna ocasión que al tocar a alguien os ha dado un chispazo? A mi si.  :shock: 

El tema de andar con otros productos como papel flash, daros cuenta que solo debes "conectarlo" antes del chispazo, luego se supone que esta desconectado y no habrá problemas.

Un saludo.

----------


## pujoman

hola gente, el tema d ebaterias si que me preocupa, no duran mucho (son pilas de esas pekeñas de 12 voltios) eso si lo tenia en MAX en vez de Low. Probare solo en Low a ver que tal y cuandto dura. la chispa se nota(es la gracia) es como cuando tocas a veces un coche que te descargas pues la misma, o bien cuando tocas a alguien en un dia muy seco, o un animal(con mi gato me suele pasar) pues son parecidas, no os creais que os quedareis pegados jaja. el tema zapatos si usas bambas(con la suela de goma) has de romper por fuerza. Yo lo he hecho con unas que no usava mucho. si usas zapatos de suela plana yigal se pone un especie de adaptador, como una alza (a ambos pies) para quedarse nivelado y no hay que romper nada, solo añadir. 

Quizas el tema calambrazos a mi no me motiva tanto... me va mas el de mover objetos.

lo de los marcapasos es cierto, hay que vigilar, dudo q le pase algo pero mejor prevenir q curar.

Lo del tema papel flash y gasolinas te lo dicen tb, esos si que mejor manera que cojer un papel flash y encenderlo solo(no se si se puede(creo q no))

----------


## juantxo

una pregunta. yo he visto encender un tubo de neon xo se puede encender tambien una bombilla normal y corriente :Confused: 
emite un voltaje sufciente como para encender algun tipo de aparato??

saludos..  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Ya puestos, otra. He visto el video promocional y el tío se frota las manos casi cada vez que va a usarlo. ¿Es necesario?

----------


## pujoman

ola de nuevo, cuando enciende el neon, realmente no enciende nada, pensad que son 12 voltios. Lo que pasa esque la corriente estatica de tu cuerpo al poner el neon se ve dicha corriente pero no es electricidad, no creareis luz de la nada... por decirlo de una manera, el neon sirve para visualizar la corriente estatica. Con una Bombilla no se puede (no lo he probado pero si se pudiera la tendrias q cojer de una forma extravagante.)

Ravenous lo de frotarse las manos no sirve para nada, como dice yigal es un poco de misdirection....aunque la misdirection siempre esta hecha puesto que es movimiento de los pies y dudo q la gente se fije en tus pies.

----------


## Ravenous

Eso me anima (más aún) a cogerlo   :Smile1:  . Es que lo de tener que frotar las manos me tenía muy mal aspecto.

----------


## Magic Kay

Anthony Blake también lo usa en su espectáculo. Es al primero al que se lo ví. Lo utilizaba para calambrear a los que subía al escenario y para encender tubos de neón. Es cierto que no conseguía hacerlo con varios, pero era impresionante ver cómo poco a poco se encendían algunos.

Yo estuve en las actuaciones de prueba que hizo antes del estreno por lo que supongo que se daría cuenta que el aparatito no daba para tanto.

----------


## deklan

Joer.. pero 180€.... no se... me sigue pareciendo caro, ya que en un espectaculo no vas a estar pegando calambrazos todo el rato... de todas formas... yo cuando cierro la puerta del coche, ya me los llevo y  gratis, jejeje

saludos

----------


## Magic Kay

Pues ya sabes, llévate tu coche a los espectáculos y te ahorras una pasta... 
:D :D :D :D

----------


## Lossen

Yo ya he hecho el pedido, pero claro yo daba por hecho que el calambre solo le da a la "victima" ,ya que es cierto que aeces tocando (en la vida cotidiana cuando haces deporte o algo)a alguien me ha dado calambrazo pero al otro no. Entonces mi pregunta es .¿ Cuando le doy chispazo a alguien, también me da chispazo a mi? y ... si es así¿Mi calambrazo es de la misma intensidad que la del espectador? y... en caso de ser la respuesta afirmativa...(espero que no) ¿Como haceis para aguantar el tipo con el calambrazo? porque joder... jode. Ya que  casi cada vez que salgo de mi seat ibiza, me da un chispazo al tocar la puerta y... no creo que pueda mantener el tipo... ¿Como lo veis?

----------


## Jubey

Lo tengo desde hace poko,pero he de decir que es un juego que necesariamente ha de combinarse con algun otro para incrementar su efecto,x ejemplo adivinar mentalmente una carta diciendo que te token cuand esta ha sido forzada,no decr a alguien,tocame y ya esta,sirve cm cmplemente para presentar mjor otros juegos que tu mismo puedes inventar.Saludos para tods!

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

Entonces, sirve para encender Leds?

----------


## pujoman

Nop, no nos equivoquemos, el electric lo que hace es cerrar el circuito, pero con una cantidad muy baja de electricidad. Lo de los fluorescentes es porque dicha electricidadd se hace visible (sera una caracteristica especial de los florescentes...nolose). pero e resto de bombillas, nop.

----------


## Ming

Pero entonces... si montas un circuito abierto... con esto lo puedes cerrar y entonces si que se encenderá, no?
Lo que no se encenderá es si es un LED solo.

----------


## AHC

Ya que reflotaron algo bastante viejo aporto algo mas a lo dicho por Pujo y Ming.....puedes cerrar un circuito siempre y cuando lo que quieras encender no supere cierto flujo de corriente, basicamente porque tu eres parte del circuito y no pudes soportar por mucho tiempo la corriente que utiliza una bombilla comun para encenderse...para que quede claro....el cuerpo humano puede soportar en grandes cantidades una diferencia de potencial, Tension , Voltios pero lo que importa y hace daño es la cantidad de Corriente.

Y hasta aqui puedo hablar  :Wink1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## kikepasa

Lo que te mata es la intensidad de la corriente, no los voltios.

Se generan muchos voltios en electricidad estática con este aparatito, pero muy baja intensidad.

Aún así se aconseja no usarlo con gente con marcapasos


La carga se reparte por igual entre mago y espectador al cerrar el circuito

----------


## mago martin

Si se la de un toque de estos a una persona con un marcapasos cardiaco puedes matarla , hay que tenr cuidado , depsues el efecto es genial.  :Smile1:

----------


## pujoman

> Si se la de un toque de estos a una persona con un marcapasos cardiaco puedes matarla , hay que tenr cuidado , depsues el efecto es genial.


pues yo diria que no...piensa 1 cosa, cuando te pegas el toque de electricidad con el coche...te aseguro que los que llevan marcapasos...no se mueren...

----------


## tres de PICAS

Quería reflotar este tema para aclarar una duda, eso de cerrar el circuito que significa exactamente.
¿Una bombilla de 3 voltios se encendería de la siguiente forma?
Colocando 1º una fuente de energía, luego el cable, luego la bombilla, después otro cable y por último colocarte tú agarrado al cable.
GRACIAS

----------


## Niram

> ¿Una bombilla de 3 voltios se encendería de la siguiente forma?
> Colocando 1&#186; una fuente de energía, luego el cable, luego la bombilla, después otro cable y por último colocarte tú agarrado al cable.
> GRACIAS


Hombre, teóricamente como funciona a 12v, la bombilla debería encenderse (pero no se con qué amperaje funciona el electric touch, cosa que también influiría). Pero si fuera posible, ya te digo que de todo lo que has puesto sólo necesitarías la bombilla.

La fuente de energía (supongo que te refieres a una pila) no te haría falta porque serias tú (bueno, tú exactamente no... más bien el electric touch); y los cables también sobrarían... ¡Vamos!, resumiendo... que bastaría con que tocaras la bombilla por dos sitios estratégicos para que se encendiera. 

A eso es a lo que se refieren con cerrar el circuito. Imagínate que el ET es la pila, y tú haces la función de los cables (uno de los cables sería tu mano y el otro tu zapato); cuando tocas a alguien que también esta en contacto con el suelo, gracias a la propiedad de conductividad que tiene el cuerpo humano, estarías cerrando el circuito eléctrico. Con los objetos que tengan la capacidad de conducir electricidad ocurriría lo mismo.

Corregidme si me equivoco, los que os enteréis algo más que yo, porque no se si lo que he puesto es exactamente así (creo que sí, pero vaya...)

Un saludo

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

No que yo sepa. Cerrarás el circuito cuando cojas los dos cables y los unas, ya que la resistencia del cuerpo humano es enorme.
E.Touches contiene un generador de iones negativos ( si  :117:  los mismos que supuestamente depurar el aire ) los cuales tienen un exceso de electrones.
Estos electrones son los que forman la corriente electrica , por la diferencia de potencial a la que nos encontramos con la otra persona.
Pero esto, ni nos convierte en una en una pila de corriente continua, ni en mejores conductores de corriente.

----------


## tres de PICAS

¿Como habría que hacer exactamente, entonces, para encenderla?
¿Llegaría con agarrarla por los dos lugares estratégicos?

----------


## jhg

Muchos estais haciendo referencia a los 12 voltios con que funciona, pero en realidad teneis que mirar la potencia (intensidad por voltaje) ya que por la descripcion de los ejectos que se da, con 12 voltios no es posible por la resistencia del cuerpo humano. Por ejemplo, para poder darle un corrientazo a alguien es necesario que la corriente con que se le da el calambrazo tenga almenos 24 voltios (motivo por el que en la iluminacion en piscinas lo maximo permitido son 24 voltios, no se permite sobrepasarlo en absoluto), que es el umbral a partir del cual el cuerpo humano empieza a poder ser atravesado por la corriente, y cuanto más aumenta la corriente el cuerpo humano más reduce la resistencia aunque no de forma lineal (se podria decir que el cuerpo humano por su constitucion es como una resistencia variable en funcion del voltaje). Obviamente al aumentar el voltaje se reduce la intensidad ya que la potencia de funcionamiento es la misma que la que proporciona la pila de 12 voltios.

Otro detalle, como comentan la que mata es la intensidad, es decirl se sube el voltaje para facilitar que la corriente pueda circular atravesando los diferentes materiales (incluido el aire), pero como al hacer eso se reduce la intensidad la posibilidad de daños tambien se reduce.

El aparato, si bien (estoy hablando suponiendo y deduciendo, dado que no conozco la circuiteria del aparato) genera una diferencia de potencial mediante energia estatica, cuando cerrais el circuito esta circulando corriente electrica, no electricidad estatica, la electricidad estatica es la polarización electrica, es decir, cuando un material pierde los electrones se queda cargado con electricidad estatica positiva (aunque simbolicamente se diga negativa por como hacia el circularan electrones cuando haya corriente electrica), y si los gana tambien queda cargado con electricidad estatica pero de polaridad inversa al caso anterior, obviamente esto es lo que produce la atraccion entre objetos con cargas electrostaticas diferentes, pero en el momento que entran en contacto, o que estan lo bastante cerca para que gracias a la diferencia de potencial los electrones puedan saltar de unos atomos a otros, empieza a producirse corriente electrica (no es que circule la electricidad estatica, esta como el nombre indica, es estatica).

Estas aclaraciones las he querido hacer por algunos comentarios que he estado leyendo, en que se confunde un poco la electricidad estatica con la corriente electrica. Cuando con este aparato encendesis una bombilla, neon o lo que consigais encender, no es que sirva para visualizar la corriente electrostatica, es que esta circulando corriente electrica producidad por la diferencia de potencial de la carga electrostatica.

Los comentarios sobre que se encienden fluorescentes, pero no bombillas, seguramente sea por que la bombilla necesita ademas del voltaje adecuado, suficiente intensidad como para tener potencia suficiente para poder lucir, es decir, puede que este circulando la corriente sin problemas por el voltaje pero la intensidad sea insuficiente para hacerla lucir o para que tenga luminosidad suficiente como para poder decir que se ha encendido la bombilla. Los fluorescentes usan cebadores, el tubo fluorescente no usa un filamento como la bombilla, sino gas fluor dentro de un tuvo recubierto de fosforo (si no recuerdo mal) y el cebador es el encargado de producirel encendido del tubo fluorescente, por lo que funcionara el encenderlo seguramente por que con la potencia del aparato el cebador es capaz de alimentar el fluorescente.

Sobre lo de encender LED's hay que recordar que estos tienen polaridad, las siglas significan diodo emisor de luz (Light emited diode, o algo asi, tengo que mejorar mi ingles) por lo que dependiendo de la direccion en la que intentes que pase corriente puede encender o no, o incluso romperlo por avañancha si en la polaridad inversa para que encienda le das un voltaje lo suficiente alto como para cargarse los semiconductores de que esta compuesto, en cuyo caso lo romperias, pasaria corriente pero no luciria, habras convertido el led en un cable, o incluso puede ni siquiera dejar pasar corriente en ningun sentido nunca más. Por lo que antes de intentar encender un led, agarraros a un polimetro y mirar que polaridad teneis, y agarrar las patas del led correctamente.

Espero, con lo que recuerdo de electrotecnia que di en bachillerato, haber aclarado algunos terminos, y si tambien aclaro alguna duda, pues mejor.  :Smile1:

----------


## Niram

¿Todo eso lo recuerdas de la electrónica que diste en bachillerato?  :Gasp: 

Bueno, pues te agradezco la aclaración  :Wink1: 

Por cierto, la semana que viene (que ya acabo exámenes) tenia pensado 'experimentar' con el circuito de una cámara con flash desechable... pero visto lo que has puesto casi mejor me ahorro un par de calambrazos innecesarios  :Mdr: 

Un saludo!

----------


## jhg

> ¿Todo eso lo recuerdas de la electrónica que diste en bachillerato?


Si, las materias relacionadas con las ciencias y la tecnologia me han gustado desde pequeño, y se me han dado mejor que las asignaturas de letras.




> tenia pensado 'experimentar' con el circuito de una cámara con flash desechable... pero visto lo que has puesto casi mejor me ahorro un par de calambrazos innecesarios


Efectivamente, el circuito del flash de la camara dudo que te pueda servir, seguramente de voltajes bajos en comparacion a un electric touch, y mayor intensidad, para adaptarlo necesitarias un transformador, y dado que el transformador solo funciona con corriente alterna y el circuito del flash da una corriente continua necesitarias un inversor que transforme la corriente continua en alterna, transformarla con el transformador para reducir la intensidad aumentando el voltaje, y volverla a transformar en continua mediante un corrector de fase (si no recuerdo mal, seria asi). Además, el electro touch por lo que comentaban, puede que en lugar de alimentar directamente con corriente electrica la emple para cargar de electricidad estatica diferentes terminales (como hace un aparato, que no me acuerdo ahora del nombre, que es un cilindro con una esfera en la parte superior, carga la esfera con electricidad estatica - y la base con electricidad estatica +, solo que esta maquina funcionaba de forma mecanica el sistema que quitaba electrones de un lado y los acumulaba en el otro, y el electro touch es electronico), y que despues sea la carga electrostatica la que produzca la corriente electrica.

----------


## Niram

Esa máquina que dices es un 'generador Van der Graff' (sí, yo también pensé enseguida en él al ver dicho aparato), pero por desgracia sirve de poco para este propósito...

Y en cuanto al circuito de la cámara desechable, he de decirte que estás equivocado... realmente lo que hace es proporcionar mucho voltaje (varios miles) pero sin casi intensidad. Se sirve de un condensador para almacenar todos los voltios necesarios y en el momento del disparo soltarlos para activar el flash...

Quizá todavía lo pruebe...  :Bad:  (sin el condensador obviamente... ya sufrí una vez un calambrazo de uno de éstos y todavía me acuerdo, jeje)

----------


## jhg

Exacto, queria decir el generador Van der Graff. Sobre el flash, si, fallo mio, pero en comparacion con el electro touch que se alimenta de 12 voltios, el flash si no me equivoco el circuito es alimentado por dos voltios y poco, o cuatro (normalmente las camaras llevan dos pilas de 1.5, y las pilas no siempre llevan de forma exacta el voltaje que indican los fabricantes), por lo que la potencia es menor, suponiendo una intensidad similar en la alimentacion de ambos aparatos.

Sobre que el generador Van der Graff sirva de poco, al contrario, un generador Van der Graff con potencia suficiente puede no solo atraer el pelo, sino tambien crear arcos electricos, corriente electrica por el aire, por lo que con potencia suficiente podria realizar lás mismas funciones que un electro touch (atraer objetos debido a la diferencia de potencial entre sus extremos, y provocar una corriente electrica al cerrar un circuito de una de sus puntas a la otra. El problema es que el funcionamiento del Van der Graff es mecanico (lleva dentro una cinta plastica, aunque creo que tambien podia utilizarse otros materiales con las caracteristicas electrostaticas apropiadas, que gira, como la de los supermecados, y en un extremo hay un cepillo en contacto con la cinta conectado al metal de un extremo, y en el otro extremo identico), y el electro touch es electronico, pero si el electro touch, como comentaban, lo que hace en lugar de dar corriente electrica directamente es generar dos diferencias de potencial cargando extremos diferentes con una carga electrostatica diferente, el principio de funcionamiento fisico, es el mismo.

Pero como ya he dicho no se si el electro touch simplemente da una alimentacion de corriente electrica con un alto voltaje y baja impedancia, o si carga de forma electrostatica dos extremos diferentes y dicha carga electrostatica es la que despues genera la corriente electrica con altos voltajes y baja intensidad. Dado que comentan que se puede atraer un boligrafo con el electro touch, supongo que no da una alimentacion de carga directamente, sino que genera carga electrostatica en dos extremos (obviamente cada una con una polaridad diferente).

----------


## Niram

Como se ha dicho anteriormente, el ET se sirve de un generador de aniones.

Lo del generador Van der Graff lo decía por el hecho de ser casi imposible instalártelo en el cuerpo y hacerlo funcionar sin que se note (vamos, que una cinta dando vueltas... se oye  :Wink1:  ).

Y sobre el circuito de las cámaras, en principio se alimenta de una sola pila (1,5v), pero el circuito en si puede aguantar hasta 9 voltios bien (que yo haya probado... puede que incluso más).

Lo dicho, que igual hago algunas pruebas... después os digo que tal me ha ido (igual sale humo hasta del post jeje)

Un saludo!

----------


## jhg

Gracias por el apunte sobre que funciona mediante un generador de aniones, cuando estube leyendo los comentarios anteriores no lo vi, me lo salte sin darme cuenta.

Entonces, con el circuito del flash no obtendras el mismo resultado que el ET, solo conseguiras provocar una corriente electrica directamente, pero con unos diodos y condensadores, alimentados por el circuito del flash, puedes tener un generador de aniones (si funciona el circuito que tengo, aunque no lo he probado), es un circuito bastante sencillo (de construir, solo son diodos y condensadores, aunque seguramente la explicacion del funcionamiento sea más compleja que lo que parece al verlo a simple vista).

Te adjunto el circuito de un generador de iones negativos (explica tambien como conseguir que en lugar de producir una carga negativa tambien cree una carga positiva). Lo unico es que el circuito esta pensado para alimentarse de la corriente alterna a 220, por lo que seguramente para alimentarlo con el circuito del flash necesites utilizar componentes que puedan trabajar al voltaje que ofrece el circuito del flash.

Nota: creo que esto no incumple ninguna norma del foro a no desvelarse tecnicas ni efectos, pero si algun moderador lo cree inapropiado quito el adjunto.

----------


## Niram

Pues listo! Como era de imaginar, el circuito no sirve para esto... ahora eso sí, te da a ti mismo unos calambrazos impresionantes  :Wink1: 

Como 'arma de defensa personal' pase... pero nada de electric touch... Por cierto JHG gracias por el esquema del ionizador... quizá algún día pruebe a fabricarlo  :Wink1:

----------


## jhg

De nada.

No se yo si pegar calambrazos a alguien que te ataque sera de demasiada utilidad como defensa personal..... lo mismo se enfurece más y se lo toma peor (y acaba uno peor). Todavia una descarga que paralizase o desmayase... pero con solo calambrazos no se yo si seria peor... jejeje  :Smile1:

----------


## hrixard

Ustedes dicen que se hace con pilas de 12 voltios, ¿cierto? Pero no es con la pila clásica... y otra cosa más: esa pila de 12v, ¿se puede recargar?

----------


## jhg

> Ustedes dicen que se hace con pilas de 12 voltios, ¿cierto? Pero no es con la pila clásica... y otra cosa más: esa pila de 12v, ¿se puede recargar?


Si no encuentras pilas de 12v puedes obtener un voltaje equivalente con varias pilas en serie (en serie los voltajes de las pilas se suman, si no recuerdo mal).

Que una pila se pueda recargar depende del tipo de ila, hay algunas pilas especialmente diseñadas para ser recargables, en las cuales el fenomeno interno que produce la diferencia de potencial es reversible (por ejemplo si estan basadas en una tecnologia similar a la de los condensadores o si el fenomeno quimico es reversible mediante electrolisis), otras pilas no estan diseñadas para ser recargables, pero podria darse el caso de que sea revertible el estado interno en que queda al descargarse o que no siendo este reversible por alguna cualidad electrica de los compuestos internos se pueda producir un fenomeno similar a el de los condensadores pero con mucho menor rendimiento, y en otros casos directamente no se obtiene ni la más minima carga intentando recargarlas.

----------


## Cmujica

Estimado amigo, aclaro que si puedes prender el tubo fluorecente y con luz real. Lo unico es que un circuito debe tener dos polos, por lo que debes apoyar el tubo a una llave, porton de fierro, etc ,para que haga tierra.  Lo otro y mas lamentables es que depende mucho del suelo, ya que requieres estar parado en donde tu hagas tierra tambien.

----------


## Comdexfall

> Estimado amigo, aclaro que si puedes prender el tubo fluorecente y con luz real. Lo unico es que un circuito debe tener dos polos, por lo que debes apoyar el tubo a una llave, porton de fierro, etc ,para que haga tierra.  Lo otro y mas lamentables es que depende mucho del suelo, ya que requieres estar parado en donde tu hagas tierra tambien.


Entonces sobre un suelo de madera no funcionaría, ¿no?

----------


## Ravenous

Depende que quien sea el dueño del suelo de madera. Un poquito de agua y listo.

----------


## pujoman

Al loro en hacer lo que dice Ravenous...que con el Low metido y el suelo mojado nos metimos una que aun la recuerdo (y eso que el electric ya no lo tngo modificado, que sino me quedo alli jajaj)

----------


## Comdexfall

Juer, es que el agua aumenta la conductibilidad cosa fina... ¡cuidadín! JEJEJE

----------


## Ravenous

> Al loro en hacer lo que dice Ravenous...que con el Low metido y el suelo mojado nos metimos una que aun la recuerdo (y eso que el electric ya no lo tngo modificado, que sino me quedo alli jajaj)


 Doy fé, a mi también me pasó... y con las manos sudadas, además. Pero el impacto mereció la pena.

----------


## MagoRafelet

Hola Niram,el ET funciona con 4 pilas de 12v.

----------

